# Need Help Finding Photo



## BARBARIAN-X (11 Jun 2014)

I'm in the process of making a PTSD awareness card that can be handed to the police if they pull you over. I saw a picture in the last week or so that had a Canada flag/maple leaf where the right side of the leaf was a C7. Please help me track down this pic. Thanks!


----------



## Krow (11 Jun 2014)

Tada.

But you should know, this is a National Firearms Association image.


----------



## BARBARIAN-X (12 Jun 2014)

I just need the image for the proportions...I am making my own. Thanks!


----------



## McG (12 Jun 2014)

BARBARIAN-X said:
			
		

> I'm in the process of making a PTSD awareness card that can be handed to the police if they pull you over.


What is the card to achieve?


----------



## BARBARIAN-X (12 Jun 2014)

My Brother was in the Army for 24yrs and was recently medically discharged with PTSD. He doesn't go out in public because he can't control his exaggerated startle response which involves raising his fists in a defensive posture. This is very embarrassing to him if a child or senior citizen walks behind him and triggers this response which is why he avoids public situations. Anyway he drove to Tims around 0300hrs and on his way back was pulled over by the police. As the 2 officers approached his vehicle from the rear on opposite sides he began to have an anxiety attack and put his left arm out the window while verbally cautioning them not to come too close because he has PTSD. The officer on the driver's side tried to grab his arm which triggered his startle response. They went for their sidearms and then called in 6 more officers. They let him go on his way with no charges approx. 1.5hrs later. My Brother has served in Cypress, Bosnia x2, Honduras and Afghanistan and he almost gets killed in Canada driving home from Tim Hortons! This pissed me off and scared me at the same time so I want to try and do something to prevent future situations which is why I'm making a PTSD awareness card. I have been in Law Enforcement for 17yrs and if someone has not broken a law and tells me they have PTSD I sure as hell don't try to grab them. Obviously other agencies are not receiving the mental health training that we do so I thought a card that listed the possible reactions and how to treat them to avoid these reactions might be helpful. This way if he gets pulled over he can hand the card to the officer and hopefully the officer will conduct himself accordingly...hopefully!


----------



## SeaKingTacco (12 Jun 2014)

I am not sure that a home made card, with no national, official VAC or DND backing is going to be much help to your brother in similar situation in the future.

With that said, I do wish you good luck and wish your brother well


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jun 2014)

Would it not be better to have a card to issue to police as a reference, than to give to individuals?  I am sure any suspicious movement by an individual would more likely illicit a defensive reaction from a police officer, no matter what, even if it is reaching for a card/wallet.  

An "aide-memoire" for police officers would be a better idea.


----------



## BARBARIAN-X (12 Jun 2014)

I agree with both of your points but in the short term I have no other recourse. I did bring the idea to The Canadian Veterans Advocacy and was told they were going to present the idea the following week at a meeting with members of Parliament but I'm sure that is a slow wheel. In the long term I am giving up my career after the New Year and moving to my Brother's location so I can help with his struggle to regain some of what he has lost. In the meantime I am open to ideas if anyone has any. Thanks!


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jun 2014)

BARBARIAN-X said:
			
		

> I agree with both of your points but in the short term I have no other recourse. I did bring the idea to The Canadian Veterans Advocacy and was told they were going to present the idea the following week at a meeting with members of Parliament but I'm sure that is a slow wheel. In the long term I am giving up my career after the New Year and moving to my Brother's location so I can help with his struggle to regain some of what he has lost. In the meantime I am open to ideas if anyone has any. Thanks!



The CVA has a less than stellar rep with many veterans.

Coming up with some sort of "identifier" is a difficult thing to standardize.  Does your brother by any chance have "Veteran's Plates" on his car?  That may be an option -- to create an identifier to place on vehicles to indicate to Emergency Services (not just Police) that the occupant may have a diagnosed condition.  Still a questionable solution though.


----------



## mariomike (12 Jun 2014)

BARBARIAN-X said:
			
		

> In the meantime I am open to ideas if anyone has any.



Medic Alert?
https://www.medicalert.ca/

Also ICE
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/pdf/ICE%20Sheet%20eFillable%20Version%203.pdf


----------



## maniac (26 Jul 2014)

The creation of an identifier will not change police protocol on stopping a vehicle. In fact,  it will likely only serve to further the stigma surrounding mh issues.  They already have protocol for mh issues.  The fact that he was triggered is never going to change anything in police or medical protocol as we also have a Mental health Act that dictates what happens and in what situation.  If his reaction is so acute(violent or aggressive), they will take him into custody and present him to hospital and admit him as (if necessary) an involuntary patient for 72 hrs.  There is further protocol in the MH Act but you can avoid all of that by approaching it differently (see below).

I believe your brother's startle response is based on very limited or completely untreated clinical therapy, likely no medications to mitigate acute symptoms.  In stead of making a card, I would encourage you now to present him to VAC Case Manager for referral to local OSI Clinic (sponsored by VAC).   They can assess and treat him, also the can refer him to residential treatment to Homewood or other facility that treats all the difficult cases.  Now a veteran he still has options like peer support in Operational Stress Injury Social Support (OSISS) and there is also a number of online support groups available to him.  If this has all happened and no progress,  there's something that did no go well and needs to be addressed, AGAIN and AGAIN, and AGAIN until it is resolved.

Sorry if this isn't what you were looking for but I have PTSD, my best advise is to Focus on him and his compliance with clinical treatment, not the reaction of emergency services, they are just doing their jobs.  He will get better with treatment, it certainly does not get better without it. good luck.


----------



## Words_Twice (31 Aug 2014)

I am no doctor, but if your brother is assuming a fighting stance at the slightest provocation, he needs to address that PDQ. I would be concerned that if he raises his fists at some young gung-ho police officer, he is going to get pepper sprayed, tazed or worse. Good luck and I hope your brother gets the help he needs.


----------

